# Contador 0 a 55 (Multisim 11)



## Onuba (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola, queria saber si podrian ayudarme con problema con el Multisim 11, que es el siguiente:
  Quiero hacer un contador de 0 a ha 55 mediante el CI 74190 y el convertidor a BCD 7448, el circuito lo tengo probado y funcionando en Electronic Workbench 5.12, mi problema esta cuando lo quiero hacer en el Multisim 11, (El motivo es que es para un proyecto de clase, un cruce semáforos y queria utilizar los display y las lámparas de prueba de colores de este programa)  me imagino que tiene que ser el mismo circuito pero no me funciona, en el display no me muestra nada con sentido.
  A ver, mi duda solo es saber como hacer funcionar un contador con display de 7 segmentos y con el CI 74190 en el Multisim 11.

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola Onuba

El circuito que tienes en Multisim 11 me lo podrías mostrar en ese formato para verificar por qué no funciona ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Onuba (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola Mr.Carlos, Aqui te cuelgo una imagen de un circuito que simplemente tiene que contar de 0 a 9.

No consigo hacer que cuente, en el display solamente me muestra rayas sin sentido.
Gracias por su respuesta y la ayuda


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 12, 2011)

Usa el decodificador 7447, no el 7448
Un saludo


----------



## Onuba (Abr 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias, ya me funciona la verda no pense que el display fuera con lógica negativa.


----------



## poderosoalonso (May 16, 2011)

podrias pasarme tu circuito para verlo en mutisim amigo te lo agradeceria bastante??


----------



## Onuba (May 19, 2011)

Aqui lo tienes para el electronic workbench.


----------



## poderosoalonso (May 21, 2011)

muchas gracias Onuba


----------



## ranazo1 (May 23, 2011)

como puedo hacer que el contador llegue a un numero y parta de 0 nuevamente, igual que el de Onuba, pero con un chip 7490


----------



## MrCarlos (May 23, 2011)

Hola ranazo1

Para que un contador llegue a un “X” número y reinicie en 0 solo hay que detectar cuando el contador esté en X + 1 y en ese instante aplicar a los PIN’s 2(MR1) y 3(MR2) un nivel alto.

Si es un solo 7590 es +/- fácil: vamos a suponer que quieres que llegue al 6 y reinicie en 0. 
Entonces con una compuerta AND de 3 entradas detectamos cuando el contador llegue a 6+1, como lo habíamos mencionado.
Como el 7 en binario es 0111 cada entrada de la AND se conecta cada BIT’s que sea 1 y su salida a las entradas mencionadas MR1 y MR2.

Fácil no ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

